# Westlake Ohio Man Killed by Falling Tree at Golf Course



## Grace Tree (Aug 24, 2010)

Man struck, killed by falling tree at golf course.
WESTLAKE, Ohio - A 42-year-old man was killed Tuesday after a tree fell on him at a private golf course located on the Cuyahoga-Lorain county line.

The incident happened around 9:10 a.m. at the Hilliard Lakes Golf Course , which spans from Westlake to Avon.

According to the Avon fire chief, a 60-foot tall maple tree fell on the victim while he and two other men were cutting down wind-damaged trees on the property. The tree twisted, fell on him and then rolled off him. The chief said the man tried to run, but couldn't get out of the way in time.

The victim was a contractor for Goodmen Treemen out of LaGrange, the fire chief said. His name has not been released yet, but police said he's from Lorain County.

Keep checking newsnet5.com for more information.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, not all that far away. RIP.


----------

